#ubuntu-us-sc 2010-12-05
<Flare183> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-11-28
<tbobo05> Why is the SC Ubuntu Loco website written in French?
<Flare183> tbobo05: Its not
<tbobo05> www.ubuntusc.com - that is the correct website, right?
<Flare183> Nope
<Flare183> that's the old one
<tbobo05> Ah, well that one is in French then.
<Flare183> yeah, the main domain expired
<tbobo05> I'm taking it a squatter snatched up the domain.
<Flare183> more or less, yes
<Flare183> but then again
<Flare183> we're going to be using ubuntusc.org
<tbobo05> Not up yet?  URL has a nice ring to it, ubuntUSC.org
<Flare183> lolol
<Flare183> tbobo05: I'm working on it
<tbobo05> I look forward to seeing it up.  Is the SC Loco team very active?
<Flare183> Not really, but I'm working on it.
 * Flare183 is the Team Leader
<tbobo05> Where's it based out of?
<Flare183> I'm from the upstate
<Flare183> we're not really based from anywhere
<tbobo05> Ah
<tbobo05> Cool, I'm originally from the Upstate myself. I'm living in Columbia now though.
<Flare183> Awesome
<tbobo05> Alright, I'll pop back in periodically.  Hopefully you can get a active community going here in the state.  I would love to be able to speak with other people who enjoy running Linux.
<tbobo05> Take care.
#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-11-30
<weudel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<weudel> okay,,, it 8:00... I guess we'll get going
<Techman> Hello
<Techman> I'm new to this group
<weudel> Good evening, let us commence our monthly meeting.
<weudel> First, introductions, I am Weudel LoCo Team contact and a Comm Maintainer in Greenville.
<Techman> Nice
<Techman> I live in York County
<weudel> Good to know... not sure if anyone else is on or not... some of these guys just stay logged in all of the time. we'll give it a couple minutes
<Techman> I noticed that there's two bots
<Techman> And chanserv
<weudel> yes... the rest are members though they might not be around.
<Techman> Are you the channel owner or something?
<weudel> I am the LoCo Team Contact which means I bring information to the group from Ubuntu and vice versa, and I'm also the one trying to get this thing going again.
<weudel> WEll, if no one else is showing up, I guess we'll knock this thing out pretty quick
<Techman> Yeah this channel is logged too
<Techman> I wonder why...
<Techman> But anyways I guess we could talk about our Ubuntu setups or something
<weudel> Okay... I am running 12.10 on an old Pentium4 that I use as a DAW (Digital Audio Workstation) and my daily driver for important stuff like games.
<Techman> I run an even older like machine
<Techman> Toshiba M55-S139
<Techman> With maxed ram and ubuntu 12.04 LTS x86
<Techman> And I installed LXDE and I use that now
<weudel> so, you're going with a lighter configuration for the hardware?
<Techman> yep
<Techman> I still have video editors and stuff but I don't use them that much
<weudel> cool... what are you using the machine for?
<Techman> I wish I had a newer Gazelle from System76 but I can't afford one large payment right now
<weudel> understand that completely
<Techman> I contacted them to see if they accept monthly payments but they haven't gotten back to me
<weudel> anything unusual you do with your machine?
<Techman> Nothing really
<Techman> Besides not booting into Winblows
<Techman> I boot up my XP partition to update it and I was actually sick of Windows after using LXDE for about a week
<Techman> Before I just used Unity 2D
<weudel> cool... so, what brought you to Ubuntu?
<Techman> Hmm...
<Techman> I gotta recall that
<weudel> :D
<jbicha> I'm sort of here
<Techman> Saw enough people on some websites pimping Ubuntu and I was like "what is that?"
<jbicha> we just had a Linux KVM presentation in Columbia
<weudel> oh, hi jeremy
<Techman> They talked me into trying and I've never looked back
<weudel> cool, Tech...
<Techman> The machine is my computer. It's the only one I got.
<weudel> we've had a bunch of adds on G+ this past week... wonder if we need todo our meetings over there instead of here, just to get people to show
<Techman> I mostly use it for normal stuff such as browsing the web
<Techman> And word processing
<weudel> that's mostly what I use mine for, but also use it to record music from time to time
<Techman> My computer is too old
<Techman> Is it ok that I show you my system config?
<weudel> Audacity will run on some old hardware
<Techman>  HexChat: 2.9.4 ** OS: Linux 3.2.0-33-generic-pae i686 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 1 x Intl(R) Celeronn(R) M processor         .660GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 1.60GHz ** RAM: Physical: 1.8GB, 70.5% free ** Disk: Total: 15.1GB, 35.4% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] ** Sound: ATIIXP - ATI IXP1: ATIIXP-MODEM - ATI IXP Modem ** Ethernet: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2
<Techman> 413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] ** Uptime: 2h 53m 8s **
<Techman> well the disk is 80 GB but I have a small partition for Ubuntu
<weudel> you might be surprised what you can do with that :)
<Techman> a single core CPU?
<Techman> It is so easy to rev the CPU up
<Techman> Like running sudo apt-get update can make CPU usage go up a lot
<weudel> well, glad you've found a lightweight config that works for you
<Techman> Though my computer is dieing
<Techman> Plugging in devices via USB can sometimes make the computer completely lock up
<Techman> Well it's a 7 year old laptop is nice for how long this has lasted
<Techman> Where I have to remove the battery
<weudel> might not be a bad idea to single boot it...
<weudel> though the hardware might just be coming to the end
<Techman> I happens on ubuntu and Windows now
<weudel> hope it continues to work for you
<Techman> I'm trying to think of what to do if this computer fails
<weudel> I've been telling people for years not to waste too much money on a computer... for most users the bargain one at Walmart is just fine
<Techman> You see I do need a powerful machine
<weudel> what for?
<Techman> Most of the stuff I want to do for my website Techman's World requires a more powerful machine
<Techman> such as better video in depth looks
<Techman> Via the desktop. And running virtual machines
<Techman> You wanna see my config for the Gazelle?
<weudel> sure
<Techman> Ok open the gazelle page from Sys76
<Techman> Then I can tell you what to check
<weudel> okay
<Techman> By the way have you met my website?
<weudel> no
<Techman> It's a growing tech site that focuses on news, reviews, some video game stuff and beyond
<Techman> I'm not sure if Ubuntu bots permit links though
<weudel> I'm there already
<Techman> where?
<Techman> Oh yeah ok. Feel free to check stuff out
<weudel> nothing there needs that much horsepower....
<chaselivingston> hi folks!
<Techman> There's a lot I wish I should do with my computer
<Techman> But I'd probably ruin it if I tried it
<weudel> any modern system can do basic video editing
<Techman> on this machine
<Techman> Oh and moderate gaming
<weudel> okay... just saying a $300 laptop would probably suit your needs just as well as he gazelle
<chaselivingston> weudel: did I see you say that you're in greenville?
<weudel> THe Gazelle would look better and help support the community, but I'm not sure you need it
<Techman> Trust me I need it
<Techman> So I'll continue to save money
<weudel> chaselivingston: Easley, but I work in Greenville
<chaselivingston> weudel: very cool, wanted to check the group out, I'm in greenville and work for canonical
<weudel> okay, cool
<weudel> chaselivingston: would love to meet up with you some time and try to kick start this group...
<Techman> I'm not sure if many people use Ubuntu in SC
<chaselivingston> weudel: yeah, that would be cool, i've also been in touch w/ the guys that do southeast linux fest
<Techman> At least in my area we are not full of computer geeks at all
<weudel> WE have interest on G+, but have had trouble getting people to come to the meetings to actually get anything organized.
<weudel> I go to SELF every year, but I'm a lowly /usr, so most of them don't know what to do with me. :)
<chaselivingston> weudel: haha, hoping to maybe represent canonical there next year
<weudel> that would be awesome.... the Ubuntu presence there has dwindled to next to nothing the past few years
<chaselivingston> weudel: yeah, that's what i hear. i work specifically with ubuntu one
<weudel> was hoping to go over the new Code of Conduct and what we need to do to become official tonight, but turnout is sorely lacking.
<Techman> I see
<weudel> so, you probably want me to stop using Dropbox, huh? :)
<chaselivingston> weudel: haha, not necessarily, i use it for some things as well
<Techman> I use SkyDrive
<Techman> I know its Microsoft and all of that
<Techman> But I have my legacy 25 GB and I have no problem with them
<weudel> well, chase, hit me up on lauchpad or something and we can get together....
<chaselivingston> sure thing, i'll do that
<weudel> or jon@ubuntusc.org
<chaselivingston> weudel: what's your launchpad url?
<weudel> https://launchpad.net/~jon-rasmussen
<weudel> and I guess we'll go ahead and wrap this thing up
<Techman> Oh...
<Techman> Ok then
<weudel> I'll try to figure out a good date to do our next meeting next month, with the holidays and all.
<Techman> ah
<Techman> I'll have it marked on my to do and stuff like that
<weudel> And let's see if we can get some others to show. :)
<weudel> I'll send it out to the mailing list and G+, Facebook, and Twitter
<weudel> good night, y'all
<chaselivingston> later all
#ubuntu-us-sc 2017-12-02
<xDavidAlexGT> hi
